# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Fan of Body Hair?

## SilverBuilt

There is a lot of talk here about guys and gals who like to shave or wax it off, but i'm actually a big fan of body hair and never shave, just thought guys and gals like me should be represented here.  :Haha:

----------


## wmaousley

ewwww body hair is nasty, but eceryone has their preference. Let me ask you do you like hairy women?

----------


## Mr Tick

I think a woman should be bald below her eyebrows. Hair is not needed.

----------


## SlimmerMe

did you see the before and after photos of VegasRenagade? amazing.......in the "transformational challenge photos" Diet subforum.....he started out with a lot of hair and then shaved his entire body.....

----------


## SilverBuilt

Yeah, you are probably right about that one. Ladies feel free to do whatever you want, but I can't say that it would be a turn on.

----------


## SilverBuilt

Hey as long as he is satisfied. Power to him. I tried to find it, but couldn't. I wish there was a more advanced search engine here.

----------


## wmaousley

> Hey as long as he is satisfied. Power to him. I tried to find it, but couldn't. I wish there was a more advanced search engine here.


here you go sir

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ER-Photos-ONLY

----------


## Rollergirl

Not as fan. Hair on my head is ALL I want. Bare legs, arms, other parts makes everything more attractive

----------


## SilverBuilt

Hey Thanks for the link. And yeah....he really did go smooth. Congradulations to him on his results too.

----------


## Oastro

Hello Guys, Thanks for the post. I like there was a more advanced search engine here.

----------


## jtuner77

I am wondering what guys do about a hairy ass crack? it' like the only place my body has got to grow hair....I feel weird about asking a hair removal place about it. The rest I shave.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> Not as fan. Hair on my head is ALL I want. Bare legs, arms, other parts makes everything more attractive


Me too...but I shave my head, so I guess I only want to keep my eyebrows. I wish I could just go in a Nair dunk tank.

----------


## oI Overdue Io

i wish i was natually hairless i have lots a hair and I hate it but I cant work up the courage to get rid of it Im afraid Ill look like a complete doosher

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> i wish i was natually hairless i have lots a hair and I hate it but I cant work up the courage to get rid of it Im afraid Ill look like a complete doosher


You don't need to shave all the way down. Get electric clippers and use a short attachment. It will take a lot of the hair off, but not leave you hairless. You don't need to get out the shaving cream and razor.  :Smilie:

----------


## VegasRenegade

I never planed on getting rid of mine but it did get addicting it is growing back to hard to keep it off with one arm

----------


## wmaousley

> I am wondering what guys do about a hairy ass crack? it' like the only place my body has got to grow hair....I feel weird about asking a hair removal place about it. The rest I shave.


WAX!!!!!!!! and get your wife/Girlfriend/Boyfriend to do it.

----------


## wmaousley

> Not as fan. Hair on my head is ALL I want. Bare legs, arms, other parts makes everything more attractive


I am with you on this one, i absolutely hate bodyhair. Its nasty as hell, well I love head hair, like to rub my hands through it.

----------


## lovbyts

> You don't need to shave all the way down. Get electric clippers and use a short attachment. It will take a lot of the hair off, but not leave you hairless. You don't need to get out the shaving cream and razor.


Agreed, I do the same, I set it to #1 and go. You look 100% hairless from more than 2 feet away but you dont get any of the razor burn, no stubble and it takes 1/4 as long to do the job.

As for the ass crack question, that is what disposable razors are for. They are some places you just dont want your clippers to go no matter how clean you are. LOL After doing it once or twice it's easy, you dont need to SEE what you are doing and there is no or little itch from new growth.

Someday I will probably shave the head but not yet. It's getting a little thin on top, no chrome dome but the hairline has been receding more the last few years. I'm still gloating over all the jocks and guys in high school who had the FULL head of hair and teased me about going bald soon but at our 10 year reunion 80% of them had 50% less hair than I did in school but now mine was also 1/2 down my back. 80s/90s rocker. 20 year 90% of them where 100% bald (not by choice) and my 30 year is in a couple months.  :Smilie: 

I'm holding out for stem cell hair growth soon. LOL

----------


## SilverBuilt

You could just trim it with a regular pair of scissors, unless you are looking for that baby smooth feel. lol

----------


## fit2bOld

Use the buzzer on the ass crack not the razor!!
Trust me.

----------


## lmmalone

I'm too lazy/cheap to shave it all. I trim my chest and pubes. Shave my shoulders and back. 

Someday I want to laser it off my shoulders and back. Someday when I'm rich....

----------


## auswest

I use clippers with no attachment across my whole body, every week excep for my head I do number 1 cuz the mrs hates it at zero, and the place I thought that would give me the most discomfort, my underarms has turned out to give me no problems at all, love having near to shaved underarms.

----------


## doc w

New impulsed light home technology is amazing and is available for home use now. There are several manufactures available on the market. My wife got me one for christmas which stuns the hair follicle for about 6 months. Can't use them if u have dark skin cuz it will fry the crap out of it.

----------


## paliplaya2010

during spring break i got turned down by some chick because i was too hairy. Im arab so im really hairy. her exact words "your really cute... but the hair is just too much" fml. f it tho im a man

----------


## Catdad

I am SO hairy, I trim my arm and legs short and shave the rest of my body except my head. Lol

----------


## LILhotE

No hair!

----------


## IRISH 425

I feel your pain I'm a gorilla for real. I've tried shaving but it just comes back worse and the razor burn rrrg

----------


## Far from massive

Wax on the ass crack, LOL sounds like an S and M game for gay guys, I guess it would not be as painful as waxing your sack but I can guarandamntee you I will contintue with my norelco body groomer and leave the waxing of ass and sack to the more adventurous amoung us.

----------


## Far from massive

> during spring break i got turned down by some chick because i was too hairy. Im arab so im really hairy. her exact words "your really cute... but the hair is just too much" fml. f it tho im a man


The good thing about that is if you go bald you can juice heavy and then do a middle eastern combover where you take the hair on your back and shoulders and comb it forward till it covers the bald spot ;-)

----------


## spywizard

> Agreed, I do the same, I set it to #1 and go. You look 100% hairless from more than 2 feet away but you dont get any of the razor burn, no stubble and it takes 1/4 as long to do the job.
> 
> As for the ass crack question, that is what disposable razors are for. They are some places you just dont want your clippers to go no matter how clean you are. LOL After doing it once or twice it's easy, you dont need to SEE what you are doing and there is no or little itch from new growth.
> 
> Someday I will probably shave the head but not yet. It's getting a little thin on top, no chrome dome but the hairline has been receding more the last few years. I'm still gloating over all the jocks and guys in high school who had the FULL head of hair and teased me about going bald soon but at our 10 year reunion 80% of them had 50% less hair than I did in school but now mine was also 1/2 down my back. 80s/90s rocker. 20 year 90% of them where 100% bald (not by choice) and my 30 year is in a couple months. 
> 
> I'm holding out for stem cell hair growth soon. LOL


ditto

----------


## Tigerlily01

I'm not a fan of body hair on a guy or a girl! I did date a guy once that didn't want me to shave my downstairs because he said he liked to "search for it" LOL We didn't last long!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

finally got rid of the fur coat 2 weeks ago...cant believe the difference and how much i liked

----------


## Tigerlily01

no woman likes getting pubes in her teeth! LOL

----------


## SilverBuilt

Well, that's a shame then.

----------


## cindylou_38

I believe it's a to etches own. I liked husbands body hair. He trims it's nice as for myself. It was planted there leave it there. But be artistic about it. Different designs , or seasonal trims also. I am 52 maybe I am old fashion.

----------


## gixxerboy1

i shave everything. body hair is a big turn off

----------


## Times Roman

Women need to have skin that is soft and smooth. Not into big hairy armpits you can braid into a headband.

----------


## cindylou_38

Armpits yes gross

----------


## auswest

Can someone please give me advice on ingrowns on my chest they're really starting to get to me

----------


## Ares101

> Can someone please give me advice on ingrowns on my chest they're really starting to get to me


I get them bad on my legs, still haven't found out how to get rid of them

----------


## AXx

> I get them bad on my legs, still haven't found out how to get rid of them


Yeah I do the same the best thing I have found is get some Sea Breeze astringent wash and scuff those babies up. 

My vote is no hair. I have shaved my whole body since I was 16 in 30 now. I have hair on head but choose to shave it as well. Been shaving it since the same time. 14 yrs.

----------


## cindylou_38

I think I need to say. I shave bald in summer

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Can someone please give me advice on ingrowns on my chest they're really starting to get to me


use a better razor. I use a shick hydro 4 and a rarely get them. If i use a cheaper razor i get alot of them

----------


## Far from massive

Also always wash before shaving...if you shave dirty/sweaty the hair will pull the dirt/sweat back under the skin as it retracts after being sheared off.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Also always wash before shaving...if you shave dirty/sweaty the hair will pull the dirt/sweat back under the skin as it retracts after being sheared off.


i do to, i shave in the shower. so i was first then shave

----------


## SilverBuilt

You should use an antibacterial soap, if you want to apply a hot wet towel, two to three times a day if you have the time, theoratically it should soften the skin and allow the hair to straighten itself back out.

----------


## GreMos

I look like chewbacca... Seriously. I posted a pic in my second thread ever and someone thought I was wearing a cut off. (not kidding dig around you'll see) 

I despise it oh so much. ..But the woman loves it an wont allow me to wax/shave. It drives me nuts.

----------


## auswest

> I look like chewbacca... Seriously. I posted a pic in my second thread ever and someone thought I was wearing a cut off. (not kidding dig around you'll see)
> 
> I despise it oh so much. ..But the woman loves it an wont allow me to wax/shave. It drives me nuts.


Lol!!

----------


## ironbeck

I'm a guy, I am hairy, my wife is not........simple?

----------


## BengalWoman

I love a hairy chest but neatly trimmed. The hair on us Ladies should only be on our head!

----------


## SEOINAGE

I really don't like how the hair on my chest grows. For a while like 4 years ago I would shave my entire body, as a man it grows back way too fast to keep up with it, women can go almost a week and legs aren't that bad, day without shaving looks awful. For a while I did buzzers on a low setting. Now I just trim up the pubic area to keep the wife happy, buzzers work great, although the anal area is difficult. I haven't done this in a while but used to do a little trimming on thighs cause it looked so funny having super hairy legs and nothing it he groin, that was actually how I shaved my legs the first time, razored the groin and was like wtf this looks awful. Personally now I would rather just not care about it and be hairy as possible, I don't get enough action for it to even be worth trying to look good.

----------


## Silverbimma

If you are a real man, then you are hairy. My girl loves my hairy chest and forearms. I used to shave it but then I got all prickly and irritated. Not to mention my entire surface of my body felt like sandpaper. The more girls I meet the more they like my... Masculinity.

----------


## yannick35

> I think a woman should be bald below her eyebrows. Hair is not needed.


GF is completely bald laser removal its amazing.

----------


## twinz_13

shave it bro

----------


## wmaousley

Key word is "Wax" so much easier and when it grows back its soft and not prickely and itchy like when shaving

----------


## britt28

Nooooooooo hair, sorry! I love a smooth chest! Gotta have muscle too of course. I think if you are skinny and shaved it looks odd but still prefer no hair.

----------


## Wazz

Can't stand hair..... Wife uses no-no & it kicks.... I thought it was a gimmick but the sucker works... Smells like burned hair when used though...

----------


## Until_It_Sleeps

Joining late...

I love hair on men, the more the better. Well, I prefer clean shaven or mustache/goatee only on the face, and short haircut, but below the neck I like it to be a jungle! I especially like back hair. I used to live with a man who would shave his back every time he got mad at me.  :Big Grin:  

This is why I don't date many bodybuilders, because of all the waxing. But my man is a retired competitor, so he still has the build, but also the hair.  :Big Grin:  He likes women to be all-natural that way as well. Which is, uh, fortunate for me, with all the test I use...I have WAY more hair than I would like, but he loves it! He doesn't even want me to shave my legs.

So I told him I'd leave everything untouched except for the legs; I can't be all hairy-legged in the gym. And, of course, for a competition everything comes off, and I am doing laser treatments for the face.

----------


## image613

i hate my hair but my wife wont let me shave it.... when i do trim or shave she withholds

----------


## Bio-Active

I think the MS would be pretty fired up if i didnt keep myself at least trimmed up

----------


## CanadianBeefcake

Add me to the list of "damn italian genes". Hairy like chewbacca myself, used to shave but got tiring real quick. Thanks grandpa!

----------


## spin_doctor

Lol, This thread is hilarious! I am hairy as well. I don't mind the somewhat hairy chest so much, but as I get older I get some on the back. Not so cool. My wife shaves it for me and she is the only one that really matters. Lower legs are kind of hairy and so are forearms. Not too much, but enough to be manly. I will do a trim for special parts. Not even considering the crack of my A** though, lol. I guess if I was a p**n star or something it would be different.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> I'm too lazy/cheap to shave it all. I trim my chest and pubes. Shave my shoulders and back. 
> 
> Someday I want to laser it off my shoulders and back. Someday when I'm rich....


thats how i feel ! haha

I am a BEAST! if i let it go for 1 month...... even the old hairy man around a pool will stair at me with a "WTF" look on their faces! hahaha

----------


## Juced_porkchop

> Add me to the list of "damn italian genes". Hairy like chewbacca myself, used to shave but got tiring real quick. Thanks grandpa!


Im from ( well my family is) Portugal and I am the hairiest in my family AND the only one with blue eyes!?!?! Maybe they ant tellin me something hahaha. my dad has like 5 chest hairs. and I am here breaking buzz/clippers on mine hahaha

----------


## Ever4menU

Hahahhaha hope you aren't adopted but different body parts than yiour parents doesn;t prove that you are different from them. You might get what they call "different genes"

----------


## GrimmReaper

I don't shave chest....I just buzz it short. Do that and ingrown hairs will be few...

----------


## BluPhin

> I think a woman should be bald below her eyebrows. Hair is not needed.


I agree, but I prefer they be bald below the eye lashes.

----------


## MajorPectorial

> I agree, but I prefer they be bald below the eye lashes.


Lol. Yeah. No eyelashes would probs look kinda strange

----------


## VzThunder

Clipper at number zero my whole body, head and all.

----------


## trigger happy

My mrs wont let me get rid of it. Plush pile makes the skippy chicks smile  :Wink:

----------


## Brazensol

Finally got the nerve to get rid of the hair on the legs. Certainly makes 'em look more defined. Only hair left now is on the chin and underarms. And both of those are short. Wished I was naturally bald (instead of just balding...). It gets tedious shaving the my head at times. lol.

----------


## Term

A bit late to the party here  :Smilie:  So I am going to get up in a minute and use my clippers to trim the verge. We'll see...I used them on my nuts once, before I was married and the return of the growth was unbearable. Ooh the itch!! Never again! 
Thinking about trying Veet for men. Anyone have any experience with it?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

here's a link for your reading enjoyment!!  :Smilie: 

http://forums.steroid.com/ar-spa/544...-trust-me.html




> A bit late to the party here  So I am going to get up in a minute and use my clippers to trim the verge. We'll see...I used them on my nuts once, before I was married and the return of the growth was unbearable. Ooh the itch!! Never again! 
> Thinking about trying Veet for men. Anyone have any experience with it?

----------


## cc5501

> I think a woman should be bald below her eyebrows. Hair is not needed.


This x10.

Personally I trim all my body hair (not completely off in most areas) to keep things neat and organized like my desk.

----------


## Oki-Des

My girl tells me Im the only person she has ever heard of who actually plucks every single hair using tweezers. It is the only thing that removes the follicles and leaves the skin really smooth. I know you can wax, but not on the sensitive spots of the body. This is why I prefer tweezers even though it takes hours. : )

----------


## ironbeck

Men are supposed to be hairy, its in our genes. If you are a man and shave your body (contest exceptions) then u have homosexual tendencies.

----------


## Oki-Des

Damn Ironbeck, Im not touching that one with a 10" pole! But just because I like to shave my legs and dance around in a tu tu does not mean I have homosexual tendencies dammit! Lol

----------


## kcwebguy

I prefer to be as hairless as possible. I'm naturally less hairy so that helps get the job done. I only wish I had more ability to grow a mustache and beard. Being less hairy applies everywhere for me, unfortunately.

----------


## krask028

I'm fortunate enough to have hardly any body hair... numerous people have asked if I shave my legs because there is so little hair. I only have to shave my face about once-twice a week as well, which in my opinion is pretty awesome and convenient. Hair is one category that the genetic gods have smiled upon me. I still, unfortunately, have to shave my nuts though. Ball bushes look absolutely ridiculous, just as ridiculous as a full-blown bush on a female.

----------


## Chicagotarsier

My theory:

1. I would never use antibacterial soap for ANYTHING. It is a oneway street to being sick often. It changes your body chemistry on your hands to a high degree. Even medical professionals will tell you antibacterial is only to be used for medical conditions and usually only per-surgery. Look at a woman's arm pits from her deodorant..looks like a 500-yr old vagina....now apply that to your hands. Logic 101

2. I have body hair and depending on my goals at the time depends on my grooming. I live in Asia and the girls here all want the Americano so grooming is not a factor. Also removing body hair is a major path to cause ingrowns (as noted above) and also is a barrier that reflects bacteria and elements that cause sickness. If you ever been sick in Asia you know you do not want that. Now when I was in the US so many girls want the hairless harmless almost looking crossgender guy. One reason I left lol.

3. When I do groom it is with my clippers and number 1 attachment.

4. I am in Asia so I have learned to love the bearded clam...pretty much all there is here. I find in the longrun accepting the bearded ones gets you access to anal..and we all know that is what we wanted to start with lol.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

my arm pits are smooth and very tight. thank you. LOL




> My theory:
> 
> 1. I would never use antibacterial soap for ANYTHING. It is a oneway street to being sick often. It changes your body chemistry on your hands to a high degree. Even medical professionals will tell you antibacterial is only to be used for medical conditions and usually only per-surgery. Look at a woman's arm pits from her deodorant..l*ooks like a 500-yr old vagina.*...now apply that to your hands. Logic 101

----------


## Chicagotarsier

Haha!

You know what I mean about that. I see the office girls that just slather it on and it is just scary looking. What blows my mind on it is they freak out over a pimple but not the sandpaper underarms lol. Darwinism at work lol



> my arm pits are smooth and very tight. thank you. LOL

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i can't say i have. please post pic

* but yes, i do freak out over a pimple. LOL




> Haha!
> 
> You know what I mean about that. I see the office girls that just *slather it on and it is just scary looking*. What blows my mind on it is they freak out over a pimple but not the *s**andpaper underarms* lol. Darwinism at work lol

----------


## Lee_1978

I love body hair - makes me feel like a man!

----------

